# Yard Birds



## sb47 (Apr 13, 2017)

Growing up we had lots of farm animals but it's been years since I have had yard birds.
I picked up 10 chickens and I picked up a half dozen ducks as well for the pond.
I went with the Easter chickens because they just looked much more healthy when I picked them out.
Never had easter chickens before. Can't wait till they lay some colored eggs.
Ducks seem to love the pond, they even have some wild ducks coming in now. The wild ones would stop by from time to time but now they are staying all day, only leaving at night. Probably more comfortable roosting in there old roost. 
Kinda fun having yard birds again.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Easter Eggers are great chickens. Good for both free range or coops. Winter hardy. Not the sharpest tools in the shed but they are calm and friendly. Only thing I don’t like about them is they can sometimes develop scissor bill (cross beak). Ducks are great too. I like khaki campbells and runner ducks.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 13, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Easter Eggers are great chickens. Good for both free range or coops. Winter hardy. Not the sharpest tools in the shed but they are calm and friendly. Only thing I don’t like about them is they can sometimes develop scissor bill (cross beak). Ducks are great too. I like khaki campbells and runner ducks.



Yeah I have one that it's beak is is all jacked up. I never seen one like that before, and we had a lot of chickens when I was growing up.
It's the runt of course and it follows me around hopping for something to eat, even though it has plenty of food. I'm hopping it will at least get big enough to eat.
Not sure how big they get but they seem to be on the smaller size then I'm use to.
The ducks grew like they were on steroids compared to the chicks.
Once they found the water, it was by by, see ya later. They do come up when there hungry though.
I'm letting them free range during the day and lock them in the coop at night.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Scissor bill chickens always seem to be thin compared to other chickens. Feeding them from deep food dishes or giving them mush (pellets soaked in water) can help give them a leg up. Egg birds grow slower than meat birds and some breeds can take 1.5 years to fill out. Here is a good-sized bird.


----------



## sb47 (Apr 13, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Scissor bill chickens always seem to be thin compared to other chickens. Feeding them from deep food dishes or giving them mush (pellets soaked in water) can help give them a leg up. Egg birds grow slower than meat birds and some breeds can take 1.5 years to fill out. Here is a good-sized bird.




Yeah I have seen that video. That's one big bird!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 20, 2017)

Stoopid chicken

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D23sMvVnrow


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 25, 2017)

Stoopid hawk

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/08/24/hawk-snake-claws-likely-sparked-montana-fire/596889001/


----------

